# Redfish Regatta Poll



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I am thinking about changing the rules this year. I'd like to keep EVERYBODY in it till the last minute. 

I was thinking about LONGEST Redfish being the winner but I haven't tested how easy it is to get a picture of a Red next to a measuring stick or tape that is readable in the picture.

So I thought a fish with the MOST spots on ONE side or the other would be easier to take a good picture.

So it's up for a vote:

1. Longest fish

2. Most spots

3. The old way... MOST fish of any side

Jim


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Personally, I think most fish would be the most fun, could we do maybe something like most fish wins, most spots gets some secondary prize?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Most fish


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

in years past the most fish ended up being a hand full of minnows.

longest


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I voted for longest since my tape measure is already rigged,Uh ready for this halfazzed tournament. Most folks that enter this can hardly count to 2 let alone read something with little hash marks in it and know what it means,basically there Stupid,there I said it!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the idea of the longest fish but either option would be fine. I'm most concerned about the weather....

*FriFeb 22*








70°F
61°F
T-Storms

Chance of rain:80%Wind:SSE at 11 mph 

*SatFeb 23*








67°
49°
T-Storms

Chance of rain:90%Wind:WNW at 9 mph 


*SunFeb 24*








69°
58°
Few Showers

Chance of rain:30%Wind:E at 9 mph


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> I voted for longest since my tape measure is already rigged,Uh ready for this halfazzed tournament. Most folks that enter this can hardly count to 2 let alone read something with little hash marks in it and know what it means,basically there Stupid,there I said it!


I thought you wanted the longest because your tape measure shows 8 inches where the two inch hash really is..........:whistling: and only works in warm weather.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Dam, you Guys are rough! 
I think I would check the bilge pumps real good if you are planning on fishing this weekend.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

i vote longest .. we will be using them metric inches

rich


----------

